# Help Needed to Built Table/Saw ,Router Station



## paulkane1 (1 Dec 2015)

I have a 10 inch Axminister Table Saw,and a Ruthlands Router Table,which I placed on a Cabinet,I would like to join the 2 together,to make a T/Saw/Router Station ,Would anyone on the Forum have a link ,for a good setup ,for this project?Also were I can buy the relevant materials needed? I'm talking more about the Aliminum Profiles I need ,I'd guess probably eBay ,but if anyone has a good source ,espically since delivery is involved too Belfast,it would be appreciated.

Kindly Paul


----------



## whittler1507 (17 Dec 2015)

Hi Paul, how did you get on


----------



## Markvk (4 Mar 2016)

Hi Paul, im going to do the same, did you make any headway?


----------



## biskit (20 Mar 2016)

I've been watching this, hoping for some reply.  I looked on YouTube for ideas ( lots on there) but would like Paul's input :? Any body else? Did you make your own plate ? Or buy. I fancy the elevating type, but for the cost. ccasion5:


----------



## Markvk (20 Mar 2016)

Im in the middle of planning mine, im talking with Rob from axi. Im buying the aw12 inch saw, probly the ujk cast iron table, im hoping that axi can get the longer fence rails supplied with their cast iron table extention kit separately. 

The cast orn table is 15mm too wide but axi assure me that there is enough meat in the casting to machine 7.5mm off each edge to make it fit, its then just a case of drilling some holes in the edges to bolt them together.

I want to use the rutlands exact lift and motor and it is my intention to motorise the lift. Ive got an old car window motor and have ordered all the electronics /electrical items I need to make it work.

Ill keep you all posted on how I get on.

Mark


----------



## Lons (21 Mar 2016)

This is what I did with my SIP 01332 and Rutlands table.
I've since ditched the cr*p plastic insert though and fitted an Icra magnalock plate, Router Raizer lift and extension for my DeWalt 625. Works well.

Bob


----------



## Markvk (21 Mar 2016)

Nice job Bob,

wanted to do a folding version for mine but I don't think the main table overhangs the saw case enough to allow clearance for the router, will have to see when it arrives.


----------



## Lons (21 Mar 2016)

Markvk":3rqm6m5g said:


> Nice job Bob,
> 
> wanted to do a folding version for mine but I don't think the main table overhangs the saw case enough to allow clearance for the router, will have to see when it arrives.



I originally intended to make the table as lift off / clip on though I hadn't worked out quite how. Shouldn't be too difficult however. As it happens, the router table when up is a useful extension to the saw.


----------



## Markvk (22 Mar 2016)

Lons":2fbgynw2 said:


> Markvk":2fbgynw2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job Bob,
> ...



Im using the cast iron table, that with the motorised lft and fixed router would make it too cumbersome to lift off.

Ive gone down this rout as it acts as a direct replacement for gthe axi table extention kit, which I was considering anyway, only this gives me dual function and allows me to dump the old router table.

Im hoping that I can alter the crown guard and riving knife so that it allows me to lower the blade below the table hieght, allowing me to use the saw as a work table when not in use. Im thinking of making a festool type dog hole surface to put on top of it.

Mark


----------



## Lons (22 Mar 2016)

Markvk":1eo9u9d2 said:


> Lons":1eo9u9d2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markvk":1eo9u9d2 said:
> ...


Makes sense Mark will be interesting to see the results.


----------

